# What's the point of this?



## itsbudda (May 2, 2010)

I've been wondering what's the point of this little window on the film door for some time now.  I don't know what it's called so google searches have been uneventful.  Is it for putting a film box flap in?


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2010)

itsbudda said:


> I've been wondering what's the point of this little window on the film door for some time now.  I don't know what it's called so google searches have been uneventful.  Is it for putting a film box flap in?



Yes, that was often called a film box reminder slot, and it was for inserting the top of a film box; sometimes people used it to put a small piece of plain paper in, for note-taking.


----------



## D-B-J (May 2, 2010)

^^ Derrel said it all


----------



## itsbudda (May 2, 2010)

I thought so.  Definitely a nice feature to have but I never use it.

Btw DBJ wasn't Shaq the one that said your sig quote?


----------



## ruaslacker2 (May 2, 2010)

I think it was Wayne Gretzky...


----------



## itsbudda (May 2, 2010)

Yeah it was Wayne Gretzky.  Shaq misses 100% of the shots he does take.


----------



## Brent Link (May 5, 2010)

My Nikon FE owners manual calls it a "note slip".


----------



## dracblau (May 6, 2010)

I wish all my film cameras had them. 

I've got two cameras right now that I'm unsure what film they have in them.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 6, 2010)

newer film cameras don't have that anymore in favor of the little window on the back which shows the back of the canister.


----------



## itsbudda (May 6, 2010)

Yeah the little display window is a handy feature.  Good for those who can't take the time away from their day to slide a piece of cardboard in a slot.

Sadly the camera just broke yesterday so I really won't get much use out of that window.


----------



## compur (May 6, 2010)

itsbudda said:


> Sadly the camera just broke yesterday so I really won't get much use out of that window.



You can put a little "Out of Order" sign in there.


----------



## Brent Link (May 6, 2010)

Hey dracblau, did you or whomever last loaded the film not set the film speed dial afterward? Just a thought. Whenever I change film, even if replacing with same speed, out of habit I check the speed-dial. 

http://www.brentsstockphotos.com


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 6, 2010)

A ''memo holder'' is also a term for it I believe.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 6, 2010)

compur said:


> itsbudda said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly the camera just broke yesterday so I really won't get much use out of that window.
> ...




LOL

Or for astro .. "back in five minutes!''


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 6, 2010)

itsbudda said:


> Yeah the little display window is a handy feature.  Good for those who can't take the time away from their day to slide a piece of cardboard in a slot.



You'd be surprised...


----------



## Irish_Melkite (Dec 9, 2012)

I've got 5 SLRs, 2 Praktica PLC3s and 3 Petri FT IIs. Usually, I have several different films loaded and I'm tired of trying to quick check ASA settings to know which film is loaded in which camera. Has anyone tried attaching a memo holder (such as the ones that were on the Canon AE-1s) to another camera? Or, do you know of anyone that has devised one that's attachable without cutting the back panel to mount it? (Saw a thread a few years ago on another site where a poster had done just that successfully and was offering them for cheap money, but I can't locate it anymore). 

My repair shop was willing to mount one taken from an AE-1 but, regretably, they just closed their doors as a result of Hurricane Sandy, so I'm back to thinking that it would be a great idea, if ...

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 10, 2012)

Nobody appears to make one that is self sticking (anymore).

This used to be available by accessory companies like Hama.
Leicagoodies used to make one, but it appears it is no longer available.
Get your SLIDE for the Leica M6!


----------



## timor (Dec 10, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Nobody appears to make one that is self sticking (anymore).


 Now what we have left is a masking tape. Very handy thing, at least for me, even small piece can take notes I actually need for film development. After 10 rolls and 5 days there is no way (for me) to remember that.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 10, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Nobody appears to make one that is self sticking (anymore).
> 
> This used to be available by accessory companies like Hama.
> Leicagoodies used to make one, but it appears it is no longer available.
> Get your SLIDE for the Leica M6!



I'm going to so put one of these on a piece of black cardstock over my camera's display.

But honestly guys - did you ever actually use this window thing?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 10, 2012)

unpopular said:


> But honestly guys - did you ever actually use this window thing?



I did ... for a couple of weeks on my first SLR.
Then I kept forgetting to change it ... then I just stopped using it.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I did too, once I realized that you could. But I think it's easier to remember what film is in the camera than it is to remember to not shred the box top when opening it.


FILMZ HEEEELLLLLL YEEEAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 10, 2012)

I think that's why they have camera backs with the little window to view the film canister label.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 10, 2012)

I can imagine that if you have a whole herd of cameras around your neck forgetting which film was in what camera could be a problem ... but otherwise, is it really an issue??


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 10, 2012)

How else are you going to show Digital shooters that you are a REAL Photographer: My Last Kodachrome | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## compur (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 3 cameras right now, each with a half-shot roll, that I can't remember what film I loaded. Typical of me.

But then I also have cameras that I know I have somewhere but can't remember where I put them.


----------



## dracblau (Mar 24, 2013)

Brent Link said:


> Hey dracblau, did you or whomever last loaded the film not set the film speed dial afterward? Just a thought. Whenever I change film, even if replacing with same speed, out of habit I check the speed-dial.
> 
> http://www.brentsstockphotos.com



Late reply, but yes I do set the film speed on the newer cameras to match the film. The two I mentioned are older cameras with no speed dial. I sometimes can get a clue if I'm using sunny 16 and have set the shutter speed to match the film speed.


----------



## dracblau (Mar 24, 2013)

Man, that was a late reply. Where have I been the last three years? Time flies...


----------



## WhiteRaven22 (Jun 21, 2013)

I was wondering why my FM2N had that... mystery solved.  That also explains why there's no need for a film window on the FM2Ns...  Eureka.


----------

